# pressure washer for jetter?



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

So in my quest to corner the sewer market in my area I decided I needed to add a jetter to my arsenal... So I priced a general wire j2900 came to $3700. so I look at the specs. Honda motor, 3000psi/4gpm. Well I looked in Northern Tool and found a pressure washer with better specs at less than half the cost.. Honda motor 3000psi/5gpm and a WAY better warranty. Will this thing work??

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200595284_200595284


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

You may want to consider more then just the pressure washer but also how your going to pack your jetted hose around. My first service truck had a jetter three snakes from the K7500 on down, camera the whole works, space was at a premium. If you can pack both the jetter and hose in one unit it's much faster setup and pack up.

Below are images of what I'm talking about.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.amazingmachinery.com/pressure-washer-special-economy.html

Get the Honda powered one. Works fine to get started with.


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

I plan on purchasing an enclosed cargo trailer to put my sewer machines, drums, camera, locator and jetter in. It's already a pain loading all my equipment into my truck. Plus it takes up a ton of room in my garage. I'm really liking that unit from amazing machinery. Seems like a great deal. Thanks!


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

I also see these have the ability to inject chemicals... has anyone ever tried to make a strong copper sulfate solution and inject that on the final pass to possibly kill off the remaining roots? Maybe add some extended time to a line before it needs cleaned again?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

dodgefreak8 said:


> I also see these have the ability to inject chemicals... has anyone ever tried to make a strong copper sulfate solution and inject that on the final pass to possibly kill off the remaining roots? Maybe add some extended time to a line before it needs cleaned again?


The chemical injectors as they are called are just a Tee that goes on the pressure line, a small hose goes to a bucket (usually of TSP or bleach) and the reason it works is because you put a huge tip on the end of your gun (I mean huge like the size of a pen) and this creates vacuum that pulls the liquid out of the bucket and puts it out the tip with the water. Good for general cleaning but won't really work with jetting. Anything is possible to create a jetter tip with a series of huge holes to create the vacuum but it probably would not pull itself down the pipe. Better to just dump rootx in the old fashion way lol


----------

